# Mane 'n tail shampoo??



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

Is a small amount of mane 'n tail shampoo ok to mix into the bath water for a hedgie? It is ment for animals but I am not sure how safe or how mosturising it is


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

It has fragarance added....anything you use on a hedgie should be scent free or unscented. It also has some stuff in there that may dry the hedgies skin out. I would stick with aveeno unscented baby wash or aveeno oatmeal powder.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Agreed about the fragrance. It makes my horse smell really nice though :lol: 

But stick to the aveeno oatmeal or plain oatmeal.

Just about all shampoos will dry out the hedgie's skin too much, as it strips away too much of their natural oils, which...They have little to begin with, otherwise we wouldn't have so much dry skin problems.


----------



## christine. (Jun 15, 2009)

ok thanks
thats what i thought, but i figured i would ask because i already have it in my house lol


----------

